# Wowo's Deals are Incredible!



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Guys if you want some Wowo's stuff their offers at the minute are ridiculous!!!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

What did you go for?
Haven't tried any of their range yet but think I might have to.


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Right now until 2PM if you buy the already discounted Winter protection kit, you get the Exterior preparation kit free, that is truly insane!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I got some of their Contact 121 wax for £30 (normally £50)


----------



## edward177 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm doing really well so far on this Black Friday stuff, I haven't bought a thing. But contact 121 at £30 is really tempting me, having read the reviews


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Their deals are so incredible they've crashed the site...



> Resource Limit Is Reached
> 
> The website is temporarily unable to service your request as it exceeded resource limit. Please try again later.


:doublesho

I feel a bit better about getting my order in on my phone at 12.05 this morning now!

Edit: It's working again now. Still 10 units of Contact 121 available at the offer price


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

gogogogo
wowos glass cleaner is awesome and gentle on tints as it has no alcohol etc in it
wowos awesome foam is incredible and really cleans well plus it clings nicely and you dont need much
wowos qd leaves a very very nice finish and really does enhance the flake with 2 months durability and great beading
great prices right now  enjoy


----------



## edward177 (Feb 18, 2016)

I gave in, couldn't resist contact 121 at that price. 
Pretty sure I don't need any more wax in my lifetime now, I have far too many


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Contact 121, Butter Show Wax and Crystal sealant picked up for only £65. Up to 50% off everything, deals are mental.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

AdamC said:


> What did you go for?
> Haven't tried any of their range yet but think I might have to.


Already got Contact 121, Crystal Sealant, Awesome Foam and Quick Detailer a few weeks back. That Mega Bundle with 20 items including Contact 121 was only £160...

Just making everyone aware as Wowo's seems to be hot property at the minute!


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Contact 121, snowfoam, qd spray,interior cleaner,glass cleaner.
Hoping for good weather next weekend. 
Dm


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Couldn't resist due to the great deals purchased some 121 contact, the only was I currently have is Fuso so hopefully much nicer and easier to apply, will keep until spring or so and give car a full once over, just bought so qd last week aswel from wowo and very impressed, hope there isn't a discount code aswel as I just got the wax for 30 then payed for postage what is a great deal 😉 very happy and has excellent reviews 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I went the whole hog and got one of the Big Daddy boxes at half price :lol:

https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-big-daddy-box/


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just saw on the Wowo fb page. Spend £80 and get a free pot of signature and contact 121 free!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

They seem to be doing them every couple if hours. On top of that their stuff on the website is already discounted.

I don't do FB Brian but I'm on instagram so I've been getting the notifications as they're posted......and have to say there's been some great ones :thumb:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I nearly bought some 121 this afternoon. It showed as being £24.99 on the mobile site but then when clicked on it it was £29.99....

Their QD is conspicuous in its absence....


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

.....


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ben_W said:


> I nearly bought some 121 this afternoon. It showed as being £24.99 on the mobile site but then when clicked on it it was £29.99....
> 
> Their QD is conspicuous in its absence....


Ben for some reason I think initially it shows excluding vat hence the price difference. I noticed it as well.

QD is showing for me on the website discounted from £13.99 to £8.99 with 139 in stock :thumb:


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

What's all this 'Ridiculous!!!' And 'Truly insane!' Thing about, are we on Facebook trying to earn revenue through exaggeration?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I would just like to point out that everyone on this forum is a bad influence for poor easily impressionable people like me. 

I've no money and have bought too much on Black Friday!
And after reading this thread have just bought some wowo glass cleaner!!! 

I did need some though......


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Glass cleaner is very very good. I have some....


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you for all the support today with Black Friday people. It has been the most mental day for orders ever for us.

We are doing one last deal for the day then everything resets at midnight.

Anyone who places an order of £30 or more between now and midnight is in with a chance to have their full order refunded and get it free of charge.

Again, thank you for the support.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> Thank you for all the support today with Black Friday people. It has been the most mental day for orders ever for us.
> 
> We are doing one last deal for the day then everything resets at midnight.
> 
> ...


Thanks Fraser, you just persuaded me to grab some more items! Getting my order in now!

Dry Shampoo
Awesome Foam
APC
Wheel Cleaner
Hot Wax

That £80 spend earlier and a free Contact 121 and Signature wax was a fantastic. Offer... I selected done products to work it out and I could have had 14 items for £89... If I hadn't ordered earlier in the month I would have ordered the lot!


----------



## Mnbrennan (Feb 7, 2012)

Big daddy for me! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Absolutely insane deals. The spend 80 and get 2 free waxes is simply amazing. Sadly I was alseep and missed everything but well done to Wowo's for these amazing deals.


----------



## Rydal (Apr 10, 2007)

fraser87uk said:


> Thank you for all the support today with Black Friday people. It has been the most mental day for orders ever for us.
> 
> We are doing one last deal for the day then everything resets at midnight.
> 
> ...


Fraser, which 3 order numbers ended up getting their items free?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

#137, #146 and #159


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Change the 137 to 127 and make me a happy chappy


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Fraser has obviously had some sort of mental breakdown as today is cyber Monday and he has 40% off everything !!!!


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> #137, #146 and #159


Oh man I am 145 - so close! oh well thanks for the great deals anyway, looking forward to trying it all out!!


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow, Monday and there is a still big deal going on Cyber Monday deal 40%. That still is a very significant price reductions on all items. Just incredible.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> #137, #146 and #159


Bloody hell Fraser, I was 158... You sure you didn't put the wrong number on? :lol:


----------



## Rydal (Apr 10, 2007)

Is anyone else still waiting for their Black Friday orders to arrive? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've got to collect something from the post office, waiting on delivery from 3 different companies so not sure who it's from...


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Boom, Contact 121 and a bottle of QD. Both look absolute quality


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Still waiting here. Just dropped them a mail to make sure all is well.
Dm


----------



## Mnbrennan (Feb 7, 2012)

I know mine is scheduled for delivery on Monday 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Received on Thursday for me, prompt delivery!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Rydal said:


> Is anyone else still waiting for their Black Friday orders to arrive?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ain't got mine yet. It was quicker the previous time but im sure it was a bit hectic at Wowo's HQ last week.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rob D 88 said:


> Bloody hell Fraser, I was 158... You sure you didn't put the wrong number on? :lol:


I was 136 for my big daddy box. Should've placed another order straight after it :lol::lol:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

My glass cleaner came and it was all leaky and was a right mess


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

Still waiting on mine too, which given the amount you pay for postage is slightly disappointing....

However the deal on the products makes up for it


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I ordered mine on Monday, got a dispatch email on Wednesday but no further updates. I'm sure all is in hand.
Although I did order something from Germany the same day, and that arrived Wednesday morning, free postage too...

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

dchapman88 said:


> My glass cleaner came and it was all leaky and was a right mess


Hey there. I didn't know this as you haven't got in contact to say there was an issue. Do drop us an email and we'll get it sorted. Always better to do so before complaining online


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

As I put in the other thread, anything larger than three bottles was going out on Tuesday / Wednesday with UPS and they failed to pickup for two days. They eventually picked up Friday and I know some got delivered today so the rest should arrive on Monday


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Good news, thank you.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> Hey there. I didn't know this as you haven't got in contact to say there was an issue. Do drop us an email and we'll get it sorted. Always better to do so before complaining online


I ain't complaining, only stating a fact! 
If I had a problem you'd of heard about it by now. 
The bottle came shaken up and had leaked out into the bubble wrap, simple as that!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> As I put in the other thread, anything larger than three bottles was going out on Tuesday / Wednesday with UPS and they failed to pickup for two days. They eventually picked up Friday and I know some got delivered today so the rest should arrive on Monday


Thanks for the updates Fraser. I'll wait patiently not in a massive rush as it's a Christmas present haha...


----------



## edd1987 (Dec 2, 2016)

Got all my stuff Friday. As usual excellent service from Fraser. Top man. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

My Work's parcel turnt up this afternoon. But unfortunately it's a Christmas present so I cannot use it until probably the New Year. Getting a serious bit of kit new ready for my new car in March!


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

All arrived safe and sound today.
Thanks
Dm


----------



## trusty (Sep 11, 2014)

here safe n sound! big thank you! :thumb:

on first impressions looks fantastic!

but as they say the proof is in the pudding :car:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Finally got round to unpacking mine today :argie:

Thanks for the great deal Fraser :thumb:










Just need some decent weather now to try some of them out.....


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Snap ^
:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

PugIain said:


> Snap ^
> :thumb:


It was too good a deal to miss :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

looks like fraser has slashed his prices permanently if anyone is interested!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Need some QD:thumb:


----------



## Mnbrennan (Feb 7, 2012)

Received my box today!









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

chongo said:


> Need some QD:thumb:


you finished the rest of that bottle already mate? oh dear


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I like that much, now I have a new car more is needed.


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the support everyone. I think everyone has everything now. Now im just trying to keep up with the Christmas offers haha.

Speaking of which we are doing a deal on the Big Daddy Box again with over 40% off for 24 hours.

https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-big-daddy-box/


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> Thanks for the support everyone. I think everyone has everything now. Now im just trying to keep up with the Christmas offers haha.
> 
> Speaking of which we are doing a deal on the Big Daddy Box again with over 40% off for 24 hours.
> 
> https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-big-daddy-box/


Leave it out Fraser, we are all bankrupt thanks to you!

Think I need to block the Wowo's website on my machine! :lol:


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey, I just make the products and put the deals up. It's you who has a problem here haha...

Not that i mind lol


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Any news on the Butter Wax?


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

fraser87uk said:


> Speaking of which we are doing a deal on the Big Daddy Box again with over 40% off for 24 hours.
> 
> https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-big-daddy-box/


:argie: Oh Christ, if I order this and the Wife sees it she will divorce me this time!!


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

Typeroz said:


> Any news on the Butter Wax?


Making on Friday but ssshhhh.


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

cadmunkey said:


> :argie: Oh Christ, if I order this and the Wife sees it she will divorce me this time!!


Don't worry. Say you won it in a £5 raffle or a like and share competition on Facebook.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

fraser87uk said:


> Don't worry. Say you won it in a £5 raffle or a like and share competition on Facebook.


Hmmmm you obviously dont know her, she would want proof! :lol:


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

cadmunkey said:


> Hmmmm you obviously dont know her, she would want proof! :lol:


You buy a Big Daddy Box, I'll put a post on Facebook congratulating you on your win haha. :thumb:


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> Making on Friday but ssshhhh.


Expect a good price on it. :wave:


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

fraser87uk said:


> You buy a Big Daddy Box, I'll put a post on Facebook congratulating you on your win haha. :thumb:


Sounds fair to me, order number 188 :lol:


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

cadmunkey said:


> Sounds fair to me, order number 188 :lol:


Wow haha.

I'll get that out tomorrow you should have it on Friday :lol:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> You buy a Big Daddy Box, I'll put a post on Facebook congratulating you on your win haha. :thumb:


Ah, an enabler!......... I like it!


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

fraser87uk said:


> Making on Friday but ssshhhh.


Put me down for one .....

My two bargain waxes from the 12 days of Christmas offer arrived ... very well packaged !!


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad they arrived safe and sound. 

2 Big Daddy Boxes left. Wont get them at this price again in 2016 thats for sure.


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

One left haha


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I received my Order in NZ. Is it just me or does anyone else really like the boxes these come in, everything nicely laid out and presented. Dad told me to Vanish the box so it lasts so I can keep it everything in there :lol:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

The packaging is indeed quality, from the pot to the label to the box


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> Making on Friday but ssshhhh.


Butter Wax?

Hot Wax is basically pretty similar to CG Butter Wet Wax surely? What would a Butter Wax have that Hot Wax don't?

Rob


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rob D 88 said:


> Butter Wax?
> 
> Hot Wax is basically pretty similar to CG Butter Wet Wax surely? What would a Butter Wax have that Hot Wax don't?
> 
> Rob


Butter wax is Wowo's show wax rob. It's a hard paste wax like signature and 121.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Brian are you serious?!?!?! I basically bought everything I wanted (within reason) and told myself no more purchases in 2017 but a Wowo's show wax just has to be purchased......dammit


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Bod42 said:


> Brian are you serious?!?!?! I basically bought everything I wanted (within reason) and told myself no more purchases in 2017 but a Wowo's show wax just has to be purchased......dammit


I came off detailing world due to spending too much. In a way I'm glad I missed these deals but damn I'm gutted.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I know the feeling bud but I couldn't help myself with the 121 and butter wax myself 

On another note Fraser has something very special coming in 2017 but I'm sure he will reveal more further down the line. I for one am very excited by it


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

Bod42 said:


> I received my Order in NZ. Is it just me or does anyone else really like the boxes these come in, everything nicely laid out and presented. Dad told me to Vanish the box so it lasts so I can keep it everything in there :lol:


Glad it all got to you safe and sound


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> The packaging is indeed quality, from the pot to the label to the box


Thank you very much. I tried really hard when designing he branding and packaging to make it unique and stand out. Even when it come down to the quality of our labels as they are made by the same people that do all of Harris's and Lush labels.


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

Exotica said:


> I came off detailing world due to spending too much. In a way I'm glad I missed these deals but damn I'm gutted.


12 days of Christmas is currently running on our Facebook page. Last Big Daddy Box is left and ends at noon today


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> I know the feeling bud but I couldn't help myself with the 121 and butter wax myself
> 
> On another note Fraser has something very special coming in 2017 but I'm sure he will reveal more further down the line. I for one am very excited by it


Hush now child


----------

